# Winter Rims for your Chevy Cruze



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

if youre on a budget nothing beats steelies. but get ones that are specific sizing for the cruze so you dont have to buy anything extra like hubcentric rings. if you really want cheap 16" winter rims go to kijiji. you can usually pick up a set of rims and winter tires for just around $400.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, maybe kijiji really is the best option. I already have tires, just need the rims.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Rims are easy to find on kijiji right now. Tires are not though. Make sure they fit the cruze. There's too many people selling on kijiji that don't know what they are selling and just say "yes it'll fit".


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

like what everyone said, 16" is a good size, just make sure not to get wide tires....something thats more narrow then summers will cut through the snow very nicely. 16x7 would work just fine!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

get a set of stock steel 16 s...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Just make sure they're the 5X105 bolt pattern. That way you don't end up having to mount your tires twice like I did and losing $40 out of your pocket extra..


----------



## Ecobalt (Dec 25, 2010)

Unique Wheel - Quality Steel Wheels for Automobiles and Trucks
Unique Series 83
5 x 115 is available in 16 inch diameter. I don't know what the Cruze offset should be. I would consider 15 inch wheels and snow tires. The wheels are lighter.

Unique wheels has a dealer locator on site.
Unique Wheel - Quality Steel Wheels for Automobiles and Trucks


----------

